# Getting closer



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's some video I took a couple years ago on the opening day of the Utah general season archery hunt.
I wasn't even tempted to take a shot because of what was feeding just a couple hundred yards further.
Hopefully this gets a few of you excited for the upcoming hunt.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Videos and pics still don't work for me


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Videos and pics still don't work for me


Maybe a computer savvy guy could tell you why. Maybe you have a firewall setting that's not allowing it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The last I heard on pictures is that the hosting site has to have the https in front of the web address. It may be the same for videos. 

I don't know if they are still looking at the picture thing or not. I tried using MS Edge that they suggested to post pictures and it didn't work either from the browser that I am using.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Who else is seeing the video?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I can see it.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I see it as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> The last I heard on pictures is that the hosting site has to have the https in front of the web address. It may be the same for videos.
> 
> I don't know if they are still looking at the picture thing or not. I tried using MS Edge that they suggested to post pictures and it didn't work either from the browser that I am using.


So how does that work for UWN as image links embedded in posts older than the recent upgrade have "http" in the post body? Does the UWN software automatically try to swap out the http for https? I seriously doubt that.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

ridgetop said:


> Maybe a computer savvy guy could tell you why. Maybe you have a firewall setting that's not allowing it.


It's my new (ish) web protector that didn't allow unsafe scripts...

Sometimes I don't have my brain turned to "think" on the weekend, just "fun"

I wanna know the area lol.. I would shoot them!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Can't see it


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I cannot see it either


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

DallanC said:


> So how does that work for UWN as image links embedded in posts older than the recent upgrade have "http" in the post body? Does the UWN software automatically try to swap out the http for https? I seriously doubt that.
> 
> -DallanC


I went back and looked at Goobs mushroom thread and most of the pictures are hosted by Photo Bucket which is https.

I then looked at my 2017 Arizona coues deer hunt thread and all the photos that are hosted on your site are gone

So I am guessing that if the site isn't https or converted to https then there will be no photos.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> I went back and looked at Goobs mushroom thread and most of the pictures are hosted by Photo Bucket which is https.
> 
> I then looked at my 2017 Arizona coues deer hunt thread and all the photos that are hosted on your site are gone
> 
> So I am guessing that if the site isn't https or converted to https then there will be no photos.


What about the direct link from YouTube that I posted. Why are some people not seeing it?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

ridgetop said:


> What about the direct link from YouTube that I posted. Why are some people not seeing it?


I was able to click on the blue "YOUTUBE" title and see the video. Thanks for sharing Ridge, really cool video!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

ridgetop said:


> What about the direct link from YouTube that I posted. Why are some people not seeing it?


I have no idea since I can still see the video.

Perhaps it has something to do with options that need to be changed in the user CP on the forum here.

You might want to start a new thread on the subject in the Forum Business/Help Desk forum.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

For those who can see the video's. Here's the reason why I passed on that first group of bucks. These two big guys were feeding just under 200 yards below me. My friend Tom ended up killing the buck on the lower right. It scored 193". I'm pretty sure the buck on the left was pushing that magic 200" mark.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are some giant bucks!


----------

